# אחינועם ואלישע - קרדיטים



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

אחינועם ואלישע - קרדיטים 
שלום לכולם!
עד עכשיו הייתי קוראת סמויה בפורום ונעזרתי בו רבות. עברה כמעט חצי שנה מהחתונה והתפניתי סופסוף לספר על הספקים שלי ולשתף את חברות וחברי הפורום בקרדיטים שלי וגם לשבח את הספקים שמהם הייתי מרוצה ולציין את אלו שפחות.

*מאחר ופרטיות חשובה לי ולבן זוגי, אנא סלחו לי על המיעוט בתמונות ובפרטים המזהים

יאללה מתחילים!


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

קצת עלינו 
אנחנו אחינועם ואלישע. הוא בן 30 ואני בת 27, עושים את צעדינו הראשונים בעולם ההייטק. גרים באיזור המרכז.


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

הצעת הנישואין או: איך אלישע הצליח להערים עלי 
תחילה אציין שלרוב אלישע לא יכול להערים עלי, ואם עובר עליו משהו אני ישר מבחינה בו ומתחקרת אותו היטב.  אבל ביום ההולדת שלי השתתפתי בפרויקט מאוד גדול שהסיח את דעתי בשבועות שקדמו אליו מה שפינה לו את השטח להתכונן לקראת ההצעה, לעשות סקר שוק ולקנות טבעת.
מאחר וביום ההולדת שלי הייתי מאוד עסוקה באותו הפרויקט הבחור הודיע שבשבת שלאחריו הוא יעשה לי הפתעה. באמת שלא חשבתי שההפתעה תוביל לחתונה.באותו הבוקר אלישע קם מוקדם וקפץ לחבר לארגן את ההפתעה. לאחר מכן הוא בא לאסוף אותי. החתיך לקח אותי ליער מהמם שיש בו עצים מיוחדים, שקט ופרטיות. כשהגענו לשם החבר סידר לנו מבעוד מועד מחצלת ועליה פרוסים מיני מטעמים שאלישע  וחברו הכינו יחד. התלהבתי מאוד מהפיקניק ובאמת שהייתי משוכנעת שזאת ההפתעה ליום ההולדת. כשעמדנו ללכת הוא שאל אם בא לי לראות איזה מקום מאוד יפה שהוא גילה בזמן שהוא חיפש לוקיישן לפיקניק - והסכמתי! אלישע לקח אותי לצוק בשמורת טבע חוף השרון, ועל הדק כרע ברך והציע לי נישואין!

מיותר לציין שהסכמתי


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

טבעת אירוסין או: ה-טבעת 
הייתי המומה מההצעה, בייחוד שהוא הצליח להפתיע אותי ככה. אחרי דקות ארוכות ומספר דמעות קטן שמתי לב לטבעת המדהימה.
קיבלתי עליה אינספור מחמאות ואני ממש אוהבת אותה.

הטבעת נקניתה ברוגל בבורסה ברמת גן (שם קנינו גם את טבעות הנישואין)


----------



## המרחפת (12/9/12)

יש מצב לתמונות של הטבעות לפחות?


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

תמונה מצורפת


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

איזיווד או: איך מתחילים לארגן חתונה??? 
שנינו עובדים במשרה מלאה ולכן איזיווד היה פיתרון קסם עבורנו ממספר סיבות. אני יודעת שהנושא שנוי במחלוקת, לכן אני אפרט איך אני רואה את הדברים מנקודת המבט שלי.
יתרונות:
1. איזיווד מאוד מתאימים לאנשים כמונו, שמעולם לא ארגנו או הפיקו אירוע, ולא יודעים איך לעשות את הצעדים הראשונים.
2. לי אישית היה מאוד נוח להגיע לפגישה עם אורית (מארגנת החתונות), לשטוח בפניה את כל הפרטים שחשובים לנו בחתונה ועל אילו נושאים אנחנו מוכנים להתפשר ולקבל הצעות מחיר לאירוע בשני מקומות שונים שכוללות את רוב הספקים. בלי טלפונים, בלי כיתות רגליים ונסיעות מיותרות - במילים אחרות חסך לנו הרבה זמן.
3. צמצום רשימת ספקים הועילה לי מאוד. לא הייתי צריכה לבחור צלם מתוך אינסוף צלמים שקיימים בשוק, אלא רק מתוך אלו שאיזיווד עובדים איתם (אלא אם כן אני רוצה להוריד את הצלם מהחבילה או כל ספק אחר, כמובן). מה גם שידעתי שכל הספקים שאיזיווד עובדים איתם הם ספקים ברמה, או לפחות קיבלתי את התחושה ש"יש להם אבא". בדיעבד אני יכולה לומר שבאמת כל הספקים שסגרנו איתם דרך איזיווד הם באמת ברמה שרצינו.
4. היכולת להיפגש עם ספקים ללא משא ומתן. אני חושבת שזה הסעיף הכי קריטי עבורי. כל פגישה עם ספק היתה מקצועית נטו, ללא הצורך להעלות את נושא התשלום והמיקוח. אמנם אנחנו לא ביישנים, אך עם זאת לא אוהבים להתמקח (בייחוד בתכנון החתונה שלנו), וחבילת הספקים של איזיווד מנעה מאיתנו להכניס את נושא הכסף לשיחה. מעבר לכך, כשהיינו צריכים לבחור ספק כלשהו, מאחר ומבחינתנו התשלום הוא אחיד, הבחירה היתה נטו מהתרשמות אישית ומקצועית ללא הכנסת השיקול הכלכלי למשוואה.
5. גמישות. האפשרות להוסיף ולהוריד חלקים מהחבילה עד היום האחרון היתה לטובתנו (כמובן, בהנחה שלא סגרנו וחתמנו עם אותו הספק לפני כן). הוספנו צלם וידאו שלא רצינו בהתחלה (אפרט בהמשך) וצלם מגנטים, הורדנו צלם סטילס, הורנו את הזר, הקישוט לרכב והמסז' כשלושה שבועות לפני האירוע, וקיבלנו החזר על הכל.

חסרונות:
1. כסף - אני לא בטוחה שזה יצא משתלם יותר. אני די משוכנעת שלא יצא יקר יותר, אבל אני לא בטוחה.
2. זמינות - כבר קראתי על כך ביקורות, ואני נאלצת להסכים. לא פעם קרה שהייתי צריכה דבר כזה או אחר, והייתי צריכה להשאיר הודעה ולחכות שיחזרו אלי, וזה לקח זמן לעיתים.
3. לעיתים חשתי בנחמדות מאולצת, דבר שמאפיין את רוב עסקי החתונות לצערי.

בשורה התחתונה, במקרה שלנו, היתרונות בהחלט עולים על החסרונות

אולי כאן המקום לציין שאלישע ואני לא פרפקציוניסטים, לא באנו בדרישות מיוחדות כלפי הספקים ולא "שיגענו" אותם. אני מציינת זאת לא בגלל שאני חושבת שזה פחות טוב להיות כאלה, אלא בגלל שכדאי שמי שהוא כן כזה שייקח בחשבון שהקרדיטים שלי נכתבו על ספקים שלא באנו אליהם בדרישות מיוחדות (ואולי אולי הם מתנהגים אחרת אם באים אליהם בדרישות אחרות) בסך הכל "זרמנו" עם הדברים. מה ומי שנראה לנו לקחנו ומה שלא - אז לא. לשמחתי היתה לנו תמימות דעים לגבי כל הספקים.


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

אולם או: הצעד הראשון 
אלישע ואני אוהבים טבע ולכן תיארנו לעצמנו שנתחתן במקום שמשלב גן. בנוסף היה לנו ברור, שנלך על חתונת חורף משיקולים כלכליים, וגם היינו מוכנים להתפשר על כל יום בשבוע. דבר נוסף שהנחה אותנו היה מקום באיזור המרכז או השרון, מתוך התחשבות במשפחה. בדיעבד זה גם היה יותר נוח לנו כי היו לנו פחות נסיעות ביום החתונה.

איזיווד שלחו אותנו לגן ורדים ולאמורס. אנחנו על דעת עצמנו הלכנו ללוקא, כי רצינו לראות מקום נוסף, שלא דרך איזיווד, לשם השוואה.

גן ורדים
עופרה קיבלה את פנינו בגן ורדים. היא היתה נחמדה מאוד והראתה לנו את המקום.
יתרונות: הגן מהמם והתפריט עשיר ומפנק, גם מבחינת אוכל וגם מבחינת אלכוהול.
חסרונות: התקרה באולם נמוכה, מה שגרם לנו להרגיש מעט קלסטרופובי. אציין שיש אנשים שזה גורם להם להרגיש אינטימי ונעים. כמו כן, אאל"ט, עשו שיפוצים במקום, אז אנא קחו את דברי בערבון מוגבל. ההערה זאת תופסת גם לגבי החיסרון השני - ישנם שני אולמות במקום, כלומר ייתכן ויהיה אירוע נוסף במקביל לחתונה.

לוקא
התרשמנו מאוד מהמקום. המקום מעוצב ותודעת השירות בו היא גבוהה מאוד
יתרונות: אוכל טעים מאוד (הקייטרינג הוא של המקום) - אני יודעת כי הייתי שם שנה קודם לכן בחתונה אחרת - ותודעת שירות גבוהה, כאשר נוצרה אצלי התחושה שיש על מי לסמוך והחתונה תתוקתק עד רמת הפרטים הקטנים.
חסרונות: מחיר (יחסית יקר למקומות אחרים באזור) ועיצוב (שהוא מאוד מרשים, רק פחות לטעמנו שהיה כפרי יותר).

אמורס
שירה קיבלה את פנינו באמורס. באופן אישי פחות התחברנו אליה, אך מאוד אהבנו את המקום. באותו ערב שבו באנו לראות את המקום החלטנו לסגור על תאריך ושילמנו מקדמה לאיזיווד (החוזה מולם היה תלוי טעימות)
יתרונות: המקום מעוצב מאוד יפה, גם כשהוא פתוח וגם כשהוא סגור.
טיפ חשוב: כאשר מתכננים חתונה בתקופה שאינה קיצית באופן מובהק אני ממליצה לקחת בחשבון איך יראה האירוע כאשר יירד גשם זלעפות באותו הערב. במידה ואתן מוכנות לכך - רק אז לסגור את המקום. לדעתי האישית חבל להיות על קוצים עד יום החתונה ולחשוש ממה שיקרה אם ירד גשם (כמובן שעושים זאת בכל מקרה, בשל הצילומים המקדימים וסיבות נוספות ). אנחנו מאוד אהבנו את המבנה המקורה שלהם, ולקחנו בחשבון שאולי נאלץ לוותר על קבלת פנים וחופה בגן היפה שלהם בשל אילוצי מזג אוויר.
ערב לפני האירוע באמת החלטנו שקבלת הפנים והחופה יהיו בפנים ולא בגן בגלל שהערבים היו קרים מאוד באותה העת.
טיפ: אני אישית חושבת שלפעמים כדאי להתחשב באורחים על חשבון שיקולים אישיים. אני לא רציתי שבזמן החופה אורחים יקפאו מקור, ולכן למרות שהחופה יפה ומרשימה יותר בחוץ ערכנו אותה בפנים.
יתרונות נוספים: רוזי וערן מנהלי האירוע נחמדים מאוד, באו לקראתנו וצ'יפרו אותנו. גם שלומי השף (או האחראי על המטבח, אני לא בטוחה) היה מקצועי מאוד וייעץ לנו בנושא האוכל. בסך הכל היינו מאוד מרוצים מהם.
לגבי תפריט ובר - קיבלנו תפריט שמקבלים אותו כל הלקוחות שבאים דרך איזיווד (אולי גם אלה שלא, אני לא יודעת). לא שידרגנו דבר ממנו. נציין שגם אלישע וגם אני לא קולינריים במיוחד - מה שטעים אוכלים ומה שלא, אז לא. רצינו שהאוכל יהיה טעים ושהבר יהיה טוב. האוכל היה טוב לדעתנו וקיבלנו הרבה ביקורות טובות (פרט לאורח אחד שפגשתי חמישה חודשים אחרי החתונה והתלונן בדיעבד מה שלא כל כך עניין אותי באותה העת...)
את האלכוהול שדרגנו בעצמנו. קנינו חמישה בקבוקים של ואן גוך בטעמים שונים (750 מ"ל) שפוזרו על שולחנות הצעירים, 2 בקבוקי ויסקי טוב (ג'יימסון) שהיו בבר ועוד אחד טוב יותר (בושמילס, אם אני לא טועה) ששימש כבקבוק האישי של החתן, ממנו הוא גם כיבד את חבריו (בפועל נמצא בבר והוגש כשהחתן ביקש). בנוסף קנינו בקבוק של פידג'. קנינו ברשת יין בעיר ועלה לנו 1300 ש"ח. 
לגבי העיצוב: העיצוב התנהל מול מעצבת הבית, דקלה. היה לי מאוד נוח לארגן את זה איתה דרך טלפונים ומיילים (לא נפגשנו אפילו פעם אחת). בחרתי עיצוב של החופה בלבד לפי תמונות שהיא שלחה אלי במייל. כשהגענו לאולם ראינו לשמחתנו ששידרגו לנו גם את עיצוב החופה וגם את מרכזי השולחן בעיצובי פרחים שנותרו מאירוע קודם.
מילה לגבי העיצוב: לדעתי, אין טעם להשקיע סכום גדול בעיצוב. אם המקום יפה, הזוג והאורחים שמחים, האוכל והבר טובים והמוזיקה לטעם האורחים - זה עושה את העבודה. (אני מציינת זאת משיקולים כלכליים בלבד - אם היה לי את כל הכסף שבעולם, הייתי מעצבת הכל, כן? אני בכלל לא מזלזלת בעיצוב יפה. נטו שיקול של עלות מול תועלת)
חסרון אחד שאלישע מוסיף: עמדת האפטר פארטי התקפלה מוקדם ממה שציפינו, כשעה לפני סוף האירוע, כאשר ציפינו שתישאר עד הסוף. עוד בנושא "תיאום ציפיות מול ספקים" בהמשך.
שורה תחתונה: אלישע ואני מאוד שמחים ומרוצים שבחרנו באמורס. קיבלנו המון מחמאות על המקום והיתה אווירה שמחה ונעימה (שזה מה שהכי חשוב) גם לנו וגם לאורחים.


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

רב או: פשרה... 
אני אינני מאמינה ולכן מבחינתי בעולם מושלם הייתי מתחתנת בחתונה אזרחית. חתונה יהודית הינה פשרה עבורי שהייתי מוכנה לעשות בשביל המשפחה ואלישע. היה לנו חשוב שהחופה תהיה קצרה עד כמה שניתן.
ראינו את הרב חיים הבלין בחתונה של חברים ומאוד התרשמנו ממנו, בשל הקטע שחיבר והקריא על הזוג שהיה כתוב בצורה מרתקת ומרשימה. מאחר והבנו שהוא מבוקש ביותר התקשרנו אליו מיד אחרי שסגרנו תאריך, אך הוא כבר היה תפוס.
הרב הבא שפנינו אליו, בשל המלצה מהעבודה היה הרב דניאל רוטשטיין שהוא הרב שבחרנו. מדובר באיש נעים הליכות וחביב. נפגשנו אצלו בבית ודיברנו על איך אנחנו רוצים שהחופה תיראה. מיותר לציין שעוד לא חשבנו על זה בשלב הזה. אבל ביחד איתו הטוונו קווים כללים לחופה (שינינו אותם מעט לאחר מכן). כל המשך ההתנהלות מולו לאחר מכן היתה בטלפון ובפקס. שבועיים לפני החתונה שלחתי לרב קטע קצר עלינו והוא חיבר שיר בחרוזים עלינו שהיה נחמד מאוד לדעתי.
אלישע ואני מאוד מרוצים מבחירת הרב. הוא איש נחמד מאוד, נעים, הגיע בזמן (אמר לנו שאינו עורך שתי חתונות בערב אחד) ומרבית האורחים היו מרוצים מאוד (למרות שניגש אלי מישהו בעבודה כמה ימים אחרי וטען שהחופה היתה ארוכה מדי). גם המשפחות, שלא היו שותפות לבחירת הרב היו מרוצות ומופתעות לטובה.
אני ממליצה עליו בחום. אם מישהי מעוניינת בפרטים נוספים, אשמח לענות במסר

סיפור קצר על עניין החופה. אלישע ואני חשבנו שיהיה לנו הכי טבעי להיכנס לחופה יחד כאשר ההורים ממתינים תחת החופה. וכך גם אמרנו לרב. לאחר מכן שאלנו את ההורים אם יש להם התנגדות, וכולם הסכימו. מספר ימים לאחר מכן, אמי תפסה אותי לשיחה ואמרה כי הם נעלבו שכך אנו רוצים להיכנס לחופה. אני באמת לא הבנתי על מה המהומה, אך לאחר דין ודברים שוחחתי עם אלישע והחלטנו להתפשר על העניין הזה ולהיכנס לחופה כפי שהם רצו - בדרך המסורתית: תחילה החתן נכנס מלווה בהוריו, לאחר מכן הכלה נכנסת מלווה בהוריה, כאשר החתן בא לאסוף אותה באמצע הדרך. לי הכניסה הזאת הרגישה פחות, אבל ראיתי עד כמה העניין חשוב להורי והתפשרתי.
מילה לגבי פשרות: תבחרו את המלחמות שלכם. לא על כל דבר שווה להתעקש. ההורים שלי שמחו ללות אותי לחופה, ואני שמחתי שכך נכנסנו כי חשתי בשמחה שלהם. אני גם חושבת שהכניסה לחופה יצרה התרגשות בקרב האורחים (של ההורים) שאולי לא היתה נוצרת בכניסה אחרת.


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

רבנות ומקווה או: כל מיני דברים שאחינועם לא או 
הבת

הלכנו לרבנות באחד היישובים בשרון. הוצאנו תעודות רווקות (שנינו) וגם פתחנו תיק. בגדול מאחר וזו רבנות במועצה קטנה ההליך היה מהיר וחלק.
הדרכת הכלות ארכה 4 שעות ונערכה בקבוצה של חמש בנות ובה הרבנית בתחילה מסבירה איך צריך להתייחס לבעל ולאחר מכן מסבירה על הנידה ועל טהרת המשפחה. מיותר לדעתי.
למקווה הלכתי יומיים לפני החתונה (כדי שאוכל לשים לק ערב לפני - עשו לי קצת בעיות כי הרבנית רשמה רק את תאריך החתונה ולא את התאריך שבו עלי ללכת למקווה, שימו לב). הלכתי למקווה ברחוב תל חי בכפר סבא (התקשרתי לפני לקבוע) והגעתי ראשונה. היה שם נקי למדי, אך קשה לומר שחשתי התרוממות רוח. הלכתי עם אמא שלי והיא זרקה עלי סוכריות כשיצאתי. ישר משם הלכתי להתקלח.


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

שמלה או: התסביך של כל כלה


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

ליליום 
לפני הכל אציין ואומר שזהו המקום הראשון שאליו הלכתי לראות שמלות והמאכזב מכולם. לא סגרתי שם.
הגעתי לחנות עם חברה בשישי בצהריים. הייתי האחרונה לאותו היום והגעתי באיחור של כעשר דקות מאחר ולא מצאתי חניה.
כשנכנסנו לחנות היתה כלה לפנינו שעדיין היתה במדידות. המקום קטן מאוד, עם זאת קטי ושירן לא פנו אלי. אני זאת שפניתי אליהן והצגתי את עצמי.
לאחר שהמתנו 10 דקות בערך (שבהן נאמרו לכלה שלפני שהמדידות אצל תופרת ברחובות), התפנו אלי. שאלו אותי אם יש שמלה שמצאה חן בעיני, אז הצבעתי על השמלה שרציתי למדוד מתוך הקטלוג. הן נתנו לי למדוד שמלות אחרות, מפני שזאת לא היתה במידה שלי (כך שבעצם כלל לא מדדתי את הדגם שאהבתי). מדדתי דגמים אחרים, שכולם היו קטנים עלי (זוהי סיטואציה שלא נתקלתי בה בשום מקום אחר שהלכתי אליו לאחר מכן). כל השמלות לא החמיאו לי והייתי צריכה "לדמיין" איך השמלה תיראה כשתהיה במידה. הן הזכירו את המילה "מחטב" אולי חמש פעמים (והעירו לי על המחטב שהבאתי שהוא בצבע בננה ולא גבוה מספיק, למרות שהבהרתי שבסך הכל הבאתי מה שהיה לי ואין לי בעיה לרכוש אחד חדש) ובסך הכל גרמו לי להרגיש מאוד לא נעים עם הגוף שלי.
התחושה הכללית היתה שהן רוצות לסיים איתי כבר כי אני האחרונה לאותו היום וזהו יום שישי.
בשורה התחתונה, התאכזבתי
יתרונות שלהם: המחיר והדגמים היפים


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

ארז עובדיה 
ארז עובדיה היה בהחלט חוויה מתקנת. הסטודיו שלו אינטימי ונעים, יש לו דגמים נשיים ומחמיאים במבחר מידות והוא גרם לי להרגיש מאוד נעים. יכול להיות שאפילו הייתי סוגרת אצלו אם לא היו לי אילוצים שגרמו לי לבטל את הפגישה השניה שלי אצלו.


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

פישנדג 
פישנדג מקום מקסים ונעים. מדדתי שם מספר דגמים והאוירה היתה נעימה מאוד, אך בסופו של דבר חשתי שהסגנון פשוט מדי לטעמי.
ממליצה מאוד ללכת לראות למי שמעוניינת בשמלה פשוטה ובמחיר טוב.


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

יואב ריש 
ליואב ריש הגעתי דרך הפורום. מישהי באותה התקופה פרסמה קרדיטים (אני לא זוכרת מי, סליחה) ומאוד התרשמתי מהשמלה. כשנכנסתי לאתר להתרשם נפלה לי הלסת. כל הדגמים היו מהממים ורציתי את כולם. מיד הרמתי את הטלפון לקבוע פגישה וידעתי (עוד לפני שהלכתי לפגישה) ששם אסגור שמלה.
נפגשתי עם שני שהיתה מאוד נחמדה ונעימה. היא קלטה בדיוק מה אני מחפשת והביאה לי מספר דגמים שרובם ככולם מצאו חן בעיני. בסופו של דבר בחרתי ארבעה דגמים וקבעתי פגישה נוספת כך שאוכל לבוא עם חברה.
בפעם הבאה שבאתי שני הביאה דגם מהסטודיו שנועד לצילומי קטלוג 2012. זה היה דגם שעוד לא הוצע ללקוחות, אך שני כנראה הבינה בדיוק מה אני מחפשת וזה באמת היה הדגם שאותו בחרתי.
ההתנהלות מול הסטודיו היתה מעולה. סווטה מנהלת הסטודיו ליוותה אותי בכל המדידות (ארבע במספר) היתה נחמדה, אדיבה ומקצועית. בכל מדידה שאלה אותי אם משהו מפריע לי ואם איני שבעת רצון שאומר. הייתי מאוד מרוצה והיה לי מאוד נעים לבוא לסטודיו למדידות. לא היו עיכובים או איחורים במועדי המדידות והשמלה היתה מוכנה בזמן. היו שינוייים קלים שביקשתי (סיומת לחצאית, פנינים בתחרה, להגדיל את הפתח ליד) כולם נרשמו בצד ובוצעו לקראת המדידה הבאה.
יחד עם השמלה הושאלו לי עגילים ומסרקיה שבחרתי מבעוד מועד והונחו בצד במשך השבועיים שקדמו לחתונה, של (מתוך מבחר של שלושה) והינומה.
אני ממליצה בחום ואשמח למסור פרטים נוספים במסר

מילה אחרונה לגבי שמלות כלה: הטעם משתנה תוך כדי החיפוש, ולכן לפעמים כדאי להשהות את סגירת השמלה ולראות עוד סגנונות. תחילה כיוונתי לשמלה פשוטה ומינימליסטית ותוך כדי חיפוש העדפתי שמלה בסגנון הרומנטי.


----------



## m a y a n a (12/9/12)

אולי תמונה עם ראש חתוך? 
אתה כותבת כל כך יפה )

בינתיים נשמע ממש מקסים - מזל טוב!


----------



## m a y a n a (12/9/12)

אולי תמונה עם ראש חתוך? 
את כותבת כל כך יפה )

בינתיים נשמע ממש מקסים - מזל טוב!


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

תודה רבה! 
אעלה מאוחר יותר


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (13/9/12)

גם אני אשמח לתמונה 
איזה כיף לשמוע שנהנית, לשמוע חוו"ד כל כך טוב על ספק השמלות (מלבד על מרגולין) זה נדיר!

ומתוך עניין, לגבי מה שכתבת על פישנדג- למה את מתכוונת ב"מחיר סביר"?


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (16/9/12)

שלחתי מסר


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

נעליים או: כלה צריכה נעליים לבנות! 
אני רציתי נעליים אדומות. מאחר והתחתנתי בסוף החורף, כמה שחיפשתי והסתובבתי בחנויות ובקניונים לא מצאתי את מחוז חפצי. חנויות הנעליים היו מלאות ב... מגפיים. ואם נעליים אלגנטיות תחפשי, נעלי סירה הן הנעליים היחידות שתמצאי (ואני עוד לא מדברת על הצבע האדום שלא היה בנמצא בחורף האחרון). בחנויות הסטנדרטיות לנעלי כלה מצאתי רק נעליים לבנות (או כסף או זהב) והן לא היו מה שחיפשתי. בסופו של דבר הבנתי שאני צריכה למצוא מקום שעושה נעליים בהתאמה אישית. לנעלי אלינור הגעתי דרך המלצה של חברה שקנתה אצלם נעליים לחתונה שנה קודם והשתמשה בהם לאורך כל השנה.
מאחר ואני יודעת שהדעות עליהם חלוקות, אקדים ואומר שאני מרוצה מהם מאוד. הגעתי אליהם לחנות ביפו ומדדתי מספר דגמים מבין אינספור הדגמים שקיימים בחנות. לאחר שבחרתי דגם, בחרתי צבע (אדום...) וביקשתי שיהיה ריפוד כפול ברפידה. בנוסף הוצע לי לעשות עקב נמוך יותר, הסכמתי (לשמחתי הרבה, כי אני לא כל כך טובה עם עקבים).
נעלתי את הנעליים בכמה הזדמנויות שונות לפני החתונה כדי שאוכל להתרגל אליהן (מומלץ בחום). הנעליים היו לי נוחות והחזקתי מעמד איתן כל היום עד לשעה 11 לערך, שאז החלפתי לנעליים שטוחות.
לגבי צבע הנעל: שמעתי מספר ביקורות לגבי הצבע האדום. בסופו של דבר החלטתי שזה מה שמתאים לי וזה מה שאני רוצה. אני לא מתחרטת שזה מה שבחרתי (והאמת היא ששמעתי מלא תגובות נלהבות לגביהן, גם מכאלה שהיו סקפטיות בהתחלה)


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

נעליים להחלפה 
חששתי שלא אוכל להחזיק מעמד על עקבים כל הערב (יש לי פלטפוס), אז החלטתי ברגע האחרון לחפש נעליים להחלפה. בעקבות טיפ שקיבלתי מחברה הבנתי שכדאי שאבחר בנעל יפה, שתראה יפה בתמונות. (זהו טיפ חשוב מאוד - לא להתפשר בנושא הזה ולומר "בטח אני לא אצטרך, אז אקח רק ליתר ביטחון את הכפכפים שיש לי בבית")
קניתי נעליים פשוטות ורודות של חברת yellow. טיפ קטן: לא להתפשר על נעליים! אם את חושבת אפילו שזה רק טיפה לוחץ - תחליפי, אל תקני. אם זה אפילו טיפה לוחץ ואת חושבת שזה נסבל - בחתונה זה לא יהיה וחבל.


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

תמונה מצורפת


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

בגדים לחתן או: אני לא רוצה ללבוש חליפה 
בתחילה החתן כלל לא רצה ללבוש חליפה. אמרתי לו שבסדר (אני לא אוהבת להכריח). חשבנו אולי על וסט, אבל התחרטנו כי ראינו שזה לא מתאים לו. חיפשנו במספר מקומות, בסופו של דבר מצאנו את מבוקשנו ברוברטו בעזריאלי. במקום יש מבחר גדול של חליפות, חולצות ועניבות. המוכר שטיפל בנו (חיים, כמדומני) היה נחמד ומקצועי מאוד. ידע מה להתאים לאלישע ועזר לנו מאוד. אנחנו ממליצים בחום.
אה, וקנינו חליפה.


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

נעליים לחתן או: הקניה המהירה ביותר לקראת החתו 
נה

את הנעליים לחתן מצאנו במקרה, אצל המעצבת ליאת זרמון. אמנם את החליפה לא מצאנו שם, אך היה שם זוג נעליים שמאוד מצאו חם בעיני אלישע. אני לא זוכרת את שם החברה, אך מדובר בחברה בריטית עם לוגו של זבוב. אלישע טוען כי אלו נעליים נוחות מאוד, בהחשב בכך שמדובר בנעליים אלגנטיות. (אך גם הוא החליף נעליים במהלך האירוע לנעליים נוחות יותר)


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

הלבנת שיניים או: חיוך של מליון דולר 
לאלישע היו שיניים צהובות. מאחר ואני עצמי עשיתי הלבנה לפני שנים רבות ואני יודעת כי ההבדל ניכר, ביקשתי ממנו שיעשה הלבנה. את ההלבנה הוא עשה דרך כללית סמייל. אני לא זוכרת את הפרטים, אבל אני ממליצה למי שיש כתמי קפה או עישון על השיניים. יש לציין כי לא לכולם ההלבנה מצליחה במידה שווה.


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

צלמים או: החלק הכי חשוב בחתונה 
לאחר שסגרנו אולם דרך איזיווד עברנו לסעיף הספקים. על מנת לבחור צלם קיבלנו כמה אלבומים לעבור עליהם ולציין איזה לאבום מצא חן בעינינו. האמת היא שזה היה מאוד קל עבורנו. האלבומים של אסף תמם ושל יוסי בן חיים בלטו לעינינו יותר מכל. ואותם הלכנו לפגוש.
נפגשנו עם יניב, מאסף תמם והתרשמנו מאוד, יחד עם זאת הרגשנו שלא היה חיבור טוב עם המקום (מה גם שהפגישה אינה עם הצלם עצמו).
לאחר מכן נפגשנו עם יוסי בן חיים שעשה עלינו רושם מעולה והשרה עלינו אווירה נעימה. בחרנו בו ואנחנו מרוצים עם הבחירה. התמונות יצאו יפות מאוד והיה לנו נעים לעבוד איתו ועם הצלמים שלו.
לקחנו שני צלמי סטילס (על אירוע של מעל 300 מוזמנים) ואני בהחלט ממליצה שלא לחסוך בעניין של צילום.
מאחר ויוסי לא היה יכול ללוות אותנו מהצהריים (שלב ההתארגנות), הוא שלח את יניב, צלם אחר שלו, לצלם את ההכנות והמפגש וחלק מהמקדימים. יוסי הצטרף אלינו באמצע המקדימים והמשיך איתנו לאירוע עצמו. מה שבסופו של דבר יצר מצב שבחלק מהאירוע היו לנו שלושה צלמים (כי דניאל, הצלם השני כבר הגיע לאירוע). הצלמים היו מאוד מקצועיים והשרו אווירה נינוחה. אלישע ואני מאוד אוהבים את התמונות שקיבלנו ומרוצים מהבחירה שלנו.
חסרונות: ההתנהלות של יוסי היא מעט מבולגנת בשלב של אחרי החתונה. כלומר קבלת התמונות ארכה הרבה זמן. כל זוג שמתחתן מקבל אתר שאליו מועלות כל התמונות. האתר לא היה הכי נוח אבל דרכו בחרנו את התמונות לאלבום. עם זאת רצינו לקבל העתקים של התמונות על דיסק, מה שלקח זמן (קיבלנו תחילה דיסקים עם תמונות חסרות). כנ"ל לגבי הוידאו והאלבומים. אני לא אומרת שלא קיבלנו את הדברים, או שנופנפנו על ידו, אך קחו בחשבון שאתם תצטרכו לוודא שכל התמונות מגיעות ולהתקשר לבדוק מה קורה עם האלבומים והוידאו.
לגבי עיצוב האלבום: אני מאוד מרוצה מההתנהלות מול יסמין המעצבת שנעשתה בעיקר במייל. היה לי מאוד נוח ונעים לעבוד איתה והיא הבינה ויישמה את כל בקשותי.
מספר טיפים לצילום: 
1. תתארגנו במקום שבו תרגישו בנוח.
2. מומלץ שהמלווים יתלבשו יפה (מסתדר עם הצילומים).
3. תחשבו לפני איך אתם רוצים שהצילומים יהיו ובאיזה סגנון. בהתאם לכך תבחרו צלם. אנחנו לא עשינו זאת, אך לשמחתנו היה לנו מזל.
4. הקפידו להצטלם בזמן האירוע עם כל האנשים החשובים לכם. אני הייתי אפילו מציעה לבקש מצלם אחד להתלוות אליכם לכל אורך קבלת הפנים כך שתצטלמו עם כל מי שבא לומר לכם שלום.
5. תדרכו את המשפחה הקרובה לגבי הצלמים. יש פה שתי עצות בעצם: האחת, שיבינו שמצלמים אותם כל הזמן (יש לנו בחופה תמונות שההורים נראים עייפים, למשל) והשניה, שיבינו שהצלמים בין היתר עובדים גם אצלם. הכוונה היא שיתפסו צלם ויגידו לו את מי לצלם. ההורים שלנו לא הקפידו להבין את זה. לשמחתי, בזמן האוכל ביקשתי מאחד הצלמים שיתלווה לאמא שלי ויצלם את מי שהיא מבקשת, אבל זה לא נעשה בצד השני של המשפחה (ואחר כם צריך להתמודד עם התלונות לעולמי עד...).
6. תסכמו מראש עם הצלם איזה תמונות אתם רוצים, אם אתם מעדיפים שיביימו אותכם, איזה תמונות הן מאסט ובנוסף לכך את לו"ז האירוע. כל זה נכון לגבי כל הספקים. תתפלאו כמה דברים נראים לכם ברורים מאליהם ואחר כך נופלים בין הכסאות (אני לא אומרת שהספקים הם ראש קטן, פשוט כדאי להיות ספציפיים עד כמה שניתן כי מה שנראה לכן טריוויאלי לא תמיד כך גם בצד השני)
7. אביזרים לצילום: מהפורום קיבלתי רעיון להצטלם עם שמשיה. הזמנתי מאיביי שמשיה לבנה שהגיעה בשבוע של החתונה. אני חושבת שזה הוסיף לתמונות. (אני לא זוכרת את הלינק המדויק מהאתר שבו נקנתה השמשיה, אך אם מישהי תתעניין - אחפש). בנוסף רציתי להפתיע את החתן ביום חתונתו, וחשבתי לקנות לו כובע מגניב. קניתי לו כובע שחור בסגנון של פעם בגולף (עלה 60 ש"ח). הוא מאוד התלהב מהכובע וחבש אותו גם בצילומים וגם בחתונה עצמה.


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

השמשיה


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

וידאו או: איך פשרה עם בן הזוג יוצאת לטובה 
אני לא רציתי וידאו. התביישתי מאוד וחשבתי שזה יכול להיות מאוד מביך עבור האורחים שלא רוצים שיצלמו אותם באמצע הביס או באמצע הריקודים. טעיתי.
אלישע כבר הסכים לוותר על עניין הוידאו (למרות שהוא היה מאוד בעד), אבל בעקבות הפגישה עם יניב מאסף תמם, שבו ראינו סרטון אלישע הבין שהוא צריך לשכנע אותי לקחת וידאו. ואכן השתכנעתי (או יותר נכון הייתי מוכנה לוותר). לאחר שקיבלנו את הוידאו מאוד מאוד שמחתי.
בדיעבד אני לא מבינה ממה כל כך חששתי. בכל מקרה זה מוביל אותי לטיפ הבא: תזרמו. מותר לכם לתת לאנשים אחרים לשכנע אותכם (גם אם זה אנשי מכירות שאתם חושבים שכל מה שהם רוצים זה להגדיל את הכיס). לפעמים יש טעם ועניין בדברי אחרים.
אלישע ואני נהנו מאוד לראות את סרטון הצילום. שמעתי על מקרים בהם זוגות השתתפו בעריכת הסרט ובבחירת השירים. אנחנו לא. לא שאלו אותנו ולא ביקשנו. מבחינתנו זה היה בסדר.
חסרון עיקרי לגבי הוידאו: שמנו לב שבסרט המלא לקראת סוף החתונה היו הפסקות גדולות בין קטע לקטע. בנוסף לכך גם היו רגעים שבהם הונחה המצלמה רחוק מרחבת הריקודים וצילמה את המתרחש בה מרחוק, בלי שניתן לראות באמת את האנשים הרוקדים, אלא רק צללים מרקדים. לא אהבנו את זה וחשבנו שקצת הוזנחנו לקראת סוף האירוע.


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

מגנטים או: איך קישטנו את המקרר אחרי החתונה 
החלטנו באיזשהו שלב להוסיף מגנטים. איזיווד עובדים עם גל מגנטיקס ואותם לקחנו.
יתרונות של מגנטים בכלל: זה כיף, זה משמח את האורחים והיתרון הגדול: מקבלים בסוף הערב דיסק עם תמונות מהחתונה! למי שלא מבין את השוס הגדול אז העניין הוא כזה: יום אחרי החתונה פשוט לא מאמינים שזה נגמר ורוצים לדבר ולעסוק בזה עוד ועוד. הכי הרבה רוצים לראות תמונות (כי לא זוכרים חלקים נכבדים מהאירוע). לוקח זמן עד שמגיעות התמונות (התחתנו לפני פסח והיו עיכובים בגלל החג) ועד אז אפשר להתנחם בתמונות מהמגנטים.
מגל מגנטיקס היינו מרוצים מאוד. הצלם הגיע בזמן (גל, כמדומני) צילם הרבה מגנטים ואף הכנסנו מספר מהתמונות שצילם לאלבום החתונה. כמו כן קיבלנו כמות נכבדת של מגנטים עבורנו מה שמילא לנו ולמשפחות כל פינה פנויה במקרר.
לגבי ענייני דהיה, איני יכולה להיות עדה בשלב זה.


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

די ג'יי או: יאללה בלאגן! 
לאחר שיחה עם עינב מאיזיווד היא הבינה פחות או יותר את הסגנון שלנו והמליצה לנו ללכת לראות את גיא גוטמן ואת צביקה בירן.

גיא גוטמן: התרשמנו מגיא גוטמן מאוד, יחד עם זאת חשנו שהחיבור איתו לא היה שלם. אז המשכנו לנסות את מזלנו

צביקה בירן: נפגשנו עם צביקה בירן וישר היה לנו חיבור איתו. הרגשנו שהבחור פשוט יודע את העבודה ומבין מה הזוג רוצה. הוא רשם בפניו את כל רשימת הדרישות שלנו (איזה סגנון אנחנו רוצים, ואיזה לא, איזה שירים חייבים להיות ואיזה שירים אסור לשים) ולא חרג מהרשימה במשך כל האירוע. אלישע ואני לא אוהבים מזרחית וביקשנו לא לשים אפילו שיר אחד. רצינו שתהיה מסיבה שמחה עם שירים מקפיצים בסגנון רוק ופופ ואלישע ביקש שיהיה רוק כבד בסוף הערב. צביקה נתן מענה לכל דרישותנו. בנוסף לכך הוא עובד בצורה מאוד מסודרת, לא מדבר במיקרופון וכשחברים של החתן רצו לומר משהו הוא ביקש ממני אישור לכך. אנחנו היינו מאוד מרוצים.
חסרון אחד יש לי לומר בנושא: הווליום היה חזק מדי. זה היה אחד הדברים הכי חשובים לי - לא להחריש אוזניים - וזה לא היה כפי שרציתי. מצאתי את עצמי מספר פעמים מבקשת מצביקה להנמיך את המוזיקה, אך המוזיקה עדיין היתה רועשת מדי לטעמי.
טיפ (ממוחזר): לתאם ציפיות עם הספקים. אלישע רצה שיהיה בסוף רוק כבד. המילה סוף לא מספיק ברורה. הרוק הכבד התחיל מוקדם מדי לדעתי (בסביבות 12)  וחלק מהרוקדים פינו את הרחבה כשהתחלף הסגנון. ביקשתי מצביקה לחזור לשירי פופ\רוק והוא אכן עשה זאת.


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

ריקוד חתונה או: אמא'לה יש לי פחד קהל 
אנחנו רוקדים סלסה כשנה, וחשבנו שיהיה יפה שבמקום ריקוד הסלואו הראשון של החתן והכלה נכין ריקוד (את הרעיון קיבלנו מחתונה של חברים רקדנים). חיפשנו בתי ספר לריקוד שיבנו לנו ריקוד וילמדו אותנו את הריקוד. הגענו לסופרדאנס שנמצא בדרום תל אביב. בקיצור נמרץ אומר שאמנם היה ריקוד חתונה יפה ומוצלח אך אין אנו מרוצים מסופרדאנס. חשנו שהמקום אינו מקצועי מספיק. אם מישהי מעוניינת בפרטים בנושא, אשמח לענות במסר.


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

עיצוב שיער ואיפור - איציק פרץ 
התארגנתי בבית וחיפשתי מישהו נייד שגם יאפר אותי וגם יעצב לי את השיער. בחרתי את איציק פרץ כי התחברתי לסגנון האיפור והשיער באתר שלו. איציק קלט בדיוק את הסגנון שחיפשתי - עדין ופשוט. הוא שאל אותי בתחילה איך השמלה נראית ומה חשבתי לעשות בשיער ובאיפור. מבחינת איפור - מאחר ואני לא מתאפרת ביומיום, רציתי משהו עדין ומחמיא. מבחינת השיער רציתי אסוף מרושל. אהבתי מאוד את הנסיון הן בשיער והן באיפור וסגרתי איתו.
איציק הגיע ביום החתונה בשעה שקבענו ועמד בזמנים בלי לחץ ובלי להלחיץ. הוא השרה אווירה נעימה והספיק לעשות גם לי וגם לאחותי שיער ואיפור.
בשורה התחתונה, אני מאוד ממליצה עליו. הוא מאוד מוכשר, עושה את העבודה שלו בכיף ובקלילות והיה לי נחמד לבלות אותי את בוקר החתונה. קיבלתי הרבה מאוד מחמאות על המראה שלי.


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

תכשיטים לכלה או: סתם הזדמנות לרכוש תכשיטים חד 
ש

כמו שכבר ציינתי את המסרקיה והעגילים קיבלתי מיואב ריש. החלטתי לא ללכת עם שרשרת, כי חשבתי שתעמיס מדי על המראה שלי. התכשיט היחיד שרכשתי לעצמי היה צמיד עשוי פנינים שטוחות שרכשתי בסער לביא (דוכן תכשיטים בסינמה סיטי).


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

הזמנות או: כמה להשקיע בחתיכת נייר שהולכת לפח 
איזיווד עובדים עם wedo. העבודה מול איריס היתה מעולה מבחינתי. היא בחורה מאוד נחמדה וכל ההתנהלות שלי מולה היתה במיילים ובטלפונים. היא עשתה בדיוק מה שרציתי ומאוד אהבתי את התוצר הסופי.
מילה לגבי חלוקת ההזמנות: מסתבר שמדובר בנושא מאוד רגיש. אין טעם לדבר אל ההגיון. יש כאלה שעלולים להעלב אם לא יקבלו הזמנה (גם אם הודיעו מראש שלא יוכלו לבוא), יש כאלה שעלולים להעלב אם תשלחו במייל/בדואר/בפייסבוק. לאלישע היה מאוד חשוב לתת לחבריו את ההזמנות באופן אישי, ואכן מצאנו עצמנו במספר שבתות מתארחים אצל כל המכרים שלו. אמנם זה מגבש לפני החתונה, אך אני בהחלט העדפתי לשלוח בדואר לחברי הרחוקים. מקווה שאף אחד לא נעלב.


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

טבעות נישואין 
את טבעות הנישואין רכשנו גם כן ברוגל. מאיה קיבלה את פנינו, היתה נחמדה, אדיבה וסבלנית. בחרנו טבעות והן היו מוכנות בזמן שנאמר לנו. מאוד מרוצים מההתנהלות מולם.

נאמר לנו שטבעות נישואין זה שירות שניתן למי שרכש אצלם טבעת אירוסין. אז כדאי לבדוק לפני שבאים.


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

מסיבת רווקות 
את מסיבת הרווקות ארגנו אחותי וחברה שלי. היה לי מאוד חשוב שהיא לא תהיה יקרה, כי לא רציתי שזה יהפוך להיות לנטל במקום מאורע משמח. בסופו של דבר התכנון (שלי) היה מפגש אצל חברה שנידבה את ביתה הכולל ארוחה (כל אחת מביאה משהו) ולאחר מכן הפעלות שארגנו מארגנות המסיבה. אני השתתפתי בעלות של המסיבה (קניתי חד"פים וחלק מהאלכוהול), כך שהעלות הסתכמה ב20 ש"ח לכל אחת. לאחר מכן המשכנו למופע סטנדאפ (אמרתי לכולן שמי שלא רוצה להמשיך את הערב, זה בסדר גמור מבחינתי, אבל כולן רצו וכל אחת שילמה על עצמה).
הכנתי לבנות כמתנה שקיות הפתעה. בכל שקית הנחתי מראה קטנה, בקבוקון לק, סיכות לשיער, מדבקות ושוקולדים. וגם כרטיס תודה. עלות כל שקית כזאת עלתה לי 15 שקל. אני חושבת שהמחווה שימחה את הבנות.

אני מאוד נהניתי ממסיבת הרווקות שארגנו לי. היה שמח, מלא אוכל טעים, עיצוב שמח (השאילו כל מיני שרשראות מחברות אחרות, וגם קנו כמה קשקושים כמו נר וקשים פאליים) והייתי מוקפת בחברות שלי.

לגבי מסיבת רווקות ורווקים, אני אישית חושבת שכדאי לדעת מה רוצים שיהיה במסיבה במידה ואתם אינכם המארגנים. זאת על מנת להקל על המארגנים. למארגנות שלי היו הרבה מטלות (בעיקר התקשורת עם כל הבנות, אבל גם לארגן את ההפעלות) וכמובן גם חיים פרטיים מעבר והשתדלתי להקל עליהן בכך שהייתי ברורה מאוד לגבי מה אני רוצה שיהיה, עלות האירוע ומיקום האירוע.


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

קשקושים לרחבה או: שדרוג לתמונות 
אלישע ואני נסענו ערב אחד להסתובב בדרום תל אביב ולקנות את כל הדברים. קנינו מליון חפצים ב300 ש"ח, אבל אני חושבת שיכולנו לקנות עוד.
קשקושים - מומלץ בחום! תמיד מלהיב ומצטלם יפה. גם הקניה של הקשקושים היא חוויה בפני עצמה.
טיפים בנושא: להוציא את הקשקושים בצורה מדורגת לרחבה. לרוב מוציאים הכל בתחילת האירוע, ואז הרבה מבוגרים לוקחים כמויות הביתה לילדים שלהם, שזה סבבה, אבל כדאי שישאר גם ברחבה. בסוף האירוע כמעט ולא נשארו קשקושים ברחבה.
דבר נוסף: להכין את הקשקושים בבוקר החתונה. הכוונה היא לנפח מה שצריך לנפח, להוציא מהניילונים את מה שצריך, להפריד בין השרשאות הסבוכות. הסיבה לכך היא שאם לא עושים זאת, זה יוצר בלאגן ברחבה: ניילונים מתעופפים לכל עבר, אורחים מנסים לנפח את המתנפחים ובסוף מתייאשים ומניחים בצד, מנסים להפריד בין השרשראות. מומלץ לשים הכל בקופסה יפה (בעיני כשהכל בשקיות זה נראה קצת עלוב), אנחנו השתמשנו בארגז מקש לבן לצורך זה. מינינו אחראי לענייני הקשקושים - אחותי. ביקשנו מאחותי להוציא את הקשקושים בשעה מסויימת ולאחר חצי שעה להוציא את המתנפחים.


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

תמונה להמחשה


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

גומי לבר 
גומי לבר זה מגניב, צבעוני ומשמח. אנחנו קנינו את הגומי בשוק פייסל ליד נהריה. עלה לי 60 ש"ח ל2.5 קילו


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

קישוט לרכב 
לא היה. אני לא כל כך אוהבת, יש הרבה דיבורים על כך שכדאי להוריד אותו כשלא נמצאים בקרבת הרכב מפאת גנבים. נראה לי מיותר ומקום טוב לחסוך בו.


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

זר לכלה 
זר לכלה הזמנתי ברגע האחרון. היה לי קשה להשלים עם המחירים עבור זר פרחים. בסופו של דבר (לאחר שאמא הבהירה לי שאני חייבת זר) הזמנתי מ"תשומת לב" בכפר סבא. מלי היתה מאוד נחמדה, נתנה לי ספר שמציג סוגי זרים רבים ממויין לפי צבעים וסגנונות. בחרתי בתמונה של זר בסגנון כפרי. חלק מהפרחים לא היו מתאימים לעונה או שלא היו לה בחנות והיא הראתה לי תחליפים דומים. הזר עלה 180 שקלים והיה מוכן בזמן. הייתי מאוד מרוצה.


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

תמונה מצורפת 
אפשר לראות כאן גם את הנעליים ושולי השמלה


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

מניקור פדיקור וגבות או: על סיכונים וחיות אחרו 
ת


ערב לפני החתונה קבעתי תור למניקור ופדיקור. באותו היום התקשרו ורצו לדחות את התור. הסברתי להם שזה לא רלוונטי כי אני מתחתנת, אז הסכימו לבסוף לקבל אותי. הבאתי את הנעליים איתי כי רציתי לק בגוון הנעליים. בחרתי לק אדום, כמובן.
שני טיפים בעניין זה: פדיקור הוא עניין רגיש. הייתי ממליצה לעשות זאת במקום שכבר התנסית בו. אני לא עשיתי פדיקור במקום הזה קודם ונורא חששתי תוך כדי הטיפול שאפצע (יש לי היסטוריה של ציפורן חודרנית) ולא אוכל לרקוד. 
אותו הטיפ תופס גם לגבי הגבות. במעמד המניקור, הציעו לי לעשות גבות והסכמתי, כי אני סידרתי אותן והיה מקום לשיפור. אך ביקשתי שלא יורידו הרבה מהן, אלא רק יוסיפו צורה. כל זמן שעשו לי גבות חשבתי לעצמי איזו טעות עשיתי ומה חשבתי לעצמי כשנתתי למישהי שאני לא מכירה לעשות שינוי כזה בפנים שלי ערב החתונה. אמנם הייתי מאוד מרוצה מהתוצאה, אבל כדאי היה לחשוב על זה קודם ולמצוא מישהי שאני סומכת עליה מבעוד מועד.

סיפור קטן שקרה לי במכון: במהלך טיפול העשרת אלפים שעברתי, הציעו לי הבנות להוריד שיער בידיים - בגלל החתונה. סירבתי. השיער שלי על היד היה שם מאז ומעולם (למעשה מאז הפעם האחרונה שניסיתי להוריד אותו בכיתה ז). לדעתי אין דבר מכוער או לא נשי בשיער על היד ואיני רוצה שזה יהפוך לכזה (אחרי הכל יש מלא נשים שמורידות באזור הזה, ולא בא לי להפוך את העניין לנורמה חברתית. עם זאת אני מבינה שיש כאלו שהענין מאוד מפריע להן או שמדובר בשיער מאוד בולט.).


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

טיפים כלליים 
להכין מסמך משותף - לאלישע ולי היה מסמך משותף בגוגל דוקס לגבי ארגונים לחתונה ומסמך של רשימת מוזמנים. יכולנו להתעדכן ולעדכן און ליין ובו זמנית. אני חושבת שזה פתרון טוב אם רוצים ששני בני הוג יהיו מעורבים במידה שווה בארגון החתונה.

להכין רשימת ציוד ותיק ערב לפני - לרשום את כל הדברים שאתם צריכים לקחת איתכם ביום החתונה. גם אם הם טריוויאלים (אלכוהול וקשקושים) וגם כאלה שפחות (פלסטרים). תתפלאו כמה אתם ממעטים לזכור ביום החתונה.

לאכול ולשתות - לאכוול בבוקר ארוחת בוקר, לקחת בקבוק מים לצילומים (עם קש, כדי לא להרוס את האיפור), לאכול כשמגיעים לאולם, לשתות במהלך האירוע עצמו.

לחלק תפקידים ולהודיע מראש - אתם לא תוכלו להתעסק במנהלות במהלך האירוע. נקודה. בשביל זה יש חברים ומשפחה שישמחו לעזור לכם. אנחנו ביקשנו מחברים: להיות אחראי על ענייני ההושבה\ספיירים, אחראי על ענייני טיפים, אחראי על ענייני אלכוהול, אחראי על ענייני קשקושים לרחבה, אחראי על ענייני תשלום לספקים שדרשו תשלום בערב האירוע. מי שצריך אפשר גם אחראי לדאוג למים לחתן ולכלה.

טיפים ומעטפות כסף - האמת היא שאני שונאת לתת טיפים. משערת שזה טמון בעובדה שמעולם לא קיבלתי טיפים על עבודתי (כי זו היתה עבודה שבה לא נהוג לתת טיפים כמובן) ותמיד השתדלתי להיות נחמדה ואדיבה לכל מי שנתתי לו שירות. יחד עם זאת, מאחר ולצערי זו הנורמה, כן חילקנו טיפים. הכנו מבעוד מועד מעטפות שעליהם רשום הסכום שיש במעטפה ולמי הוא נועד. היתה מעטפה לטיפים עליה היה רשום כמה כל בעל תפקיד צריך לקבל, מעטפה לרב ומעטפה לצלם. כל הסדר מבעוד מועד נועד למנוע מהעוזרים לכם להסתבך.

נעליים להחלפה. כל מילה מיותרת.

מי שרוצה שיבוא - זאת גישה שבעיני היא נכונה לחיים. יש כל מיני סוגי אנשים. יש כאלה שלא אוהבים חתונות. יש כאלה שאין להם כסף, יש כאלה שפשוט מעדיפים לבלות ערב בצורה אחרת. יש כאלה שפשוט לא מרגישים קרובים מספיק אליכם. לא להתרגש מאף אחד, לא לקחת ללב ושכל אחד יעשה מה שטוב לו. אני אישית מעדיפה שיבואו אנשים בגלל שהם רוצים לבוא ולהנות ולא בגלל ש"לא נעים" או כדי "לכבד". ומראש, כדי למנוע את הלחץ שיבואו מספיק אנשים - לא להתחייב על מספר מוזמנים גבוה מדי.


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

סיכום ותודה 
לארגן חתונה זה מגניב וכיף. צריך להירגע, לדעת מה רוצים ולחשוב איך משיגים את זה בתקציב הקיים. חשוב לא לקפוץ מעל הפופיק מבחינת עלויות. להיות עם היד על הדופק. לדעת מה חשוב לכם ואתם לא מוכנים להתפשר ועל מה אתם כן מוכנים להתפשר. לזרום, להנות מהתהליך - בסך הכל אתם מתכננים מסיבה לחגוג אירוע משמח בחייכם עם כל האנשים היקרים לכם. תהיו מוכנים להיות מוקפים באהבה.

תודה לכל חברות הפורום על הטיפים והעצות בתקופה כל כך לחוצה. מקווה שהצלחתי להחזיר מעט מזה חזרה.

בהצלחה בחתונות שלכן!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (13/9/12)

תודה רבה! 
הקרדיטים שלך נהדרים!
רמת הפירוט פשוט מעולה, תודה רבה על זה!

אשמח לקישור למוכר של השמשיה ולעלות, אם את זוכרת.

תודה =]


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (13/9/12)

בבקשה 
אחרי חיפושים רבים מסתבר שאחי הוא זה שהזמין את השמשיה, אז אני אשלח לך קישור מאוחר יותר.

היא עלתה 20 דולר.


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (14/9/12)

לינק  http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Handm...ding_Dresses&hash=item3cba34af70#ht_808wt_952


----------



## lanit (13/9/12)

מזל טוב ותודה על השיתוף! 
קרדיטים ש"כ הולמים את הלך הרוח שלנו בחתונה.
מאחלת לכם המון המון מזל טוב, נשמע שיצאתם לרוב מרוצים.


----------



## Bobbachka (12/9/12)

תודה על השיתוף! 
על אף שאין תמונות וזה קצת קשה לי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הקרדיטים נהדרים.

שיהיו לכם חיים משותפים מלאי אושר ואהבה


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

תודה רבה! 
אני יודעת שזה מעט חסר בלי תמונות, אבל קשה לי לוותר על האנונימיות (קצת מיושן מצידי...)


----------



## ronitvas (12/9/12)

הלוואי והיו פה תמונות..... 
קרדיטים מפורטים, כתובים נפלא ועם יופי של תובנות.
מאחלת לכם חיים טובים ומאושרים


----------



## אחינועם ואלישע (12/9/12)

תודה רבה!


----------

